# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  آخر فتاوى العلماء في جماعة التبليغ

## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

آخر فتاوى العلماء
 في
 فرقة التبليغ
بدر بن علي بن طامي



موقع الإسلام العتيق 
www.islamancient.com





صادف دخولي بعض المجالس كلمة للشيخ نظام اليعقوبي في قناة البحرين ! ، وبين يديه كتاب عنوانه ( جماعة التبليغ ! ) ولم أدرك منه إلا ثلاث دقائق تقريباً ، قرأ فيها كلاماً لشيخنا ابن باز - رحمه الله تعالى - يثني فيه على جماعة التبليغ وينسب الثناء عليهم فيه إلى الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله تعالى  ، فأقول :
 أما كلام شيخنا ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى في ثنائه على فرقة التبليغ بادئ الأمر ، وكذا شيخه الإمام محمد بن إبراهيم فهو ثابت عنهما بلا شك ، ولكنه من قديم قولهما واستقر مذهب الشيخين على إبطال مذهب فرقة التبليغ ، والتحذير منه .
أما شيخ مشايخنا الإمام محمد بن إبراهيم : فقد كتب في مجموع فتاويه (1/267-268 ) رسالة هذا نصّها : ( من محمد بن إبراهيم إلى حضرة صاحب السمو الملكي خالد بن سعود رئيس الديوان الملكي الموقّر ، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : فقد تلقيت خطاب سموكم رقم (36/4/5- د ) في : (21/1/1382هـ ) ، وما برفقة وهو الالتماس المرفوع إلى مقام حضرة صاحب الجلالة الملك المعظّم من محمد عبدالحامد القادري ، وشاه أحمد نوراني ، وعبدالسلام القادري ، وسعود أحمد الدهلوي ، حول طلبهم المساعدة في مشروع جمعيتهم ، التي سمّوها : ( كلية الدعوة والتبليغ الإسلامية ) ، وكذلك الكتيبات المرفوعة ضمن رسالتهم ، وأعرض لسموكم أن هذه الجمعية لا خير فيها ، فإنها جمعية بدعة وضلالة ، وبقراءة الكتيبات المرفقة بخطابهم وجدناها تشتمل على الضلال والبدعة والدعوة إلى عبادة القبور والشرك ، الأمر الذي لا يسع السكوت عنه ، ولذا فسنقوم إن شاء الله بالرد عليها بما يكشف ضلالها ويدفع باطلها ، ونسأل الله أن ينصر دينه ويعلي كلمته ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله ( ص - م -405 ، في : 29/1/1382هـ ) .
والفتوى القديمة كانت بتاريخ : 19/5/1373هـ ، ولهذا لم ينشرها الشيخ محمد ابن قاسم في " مجموع الفتاوى " ولشيخنا حمود التويجري كلاماً حسناً في نقض هذا الاحتجاج في كتابه الماتع " القول البليغ في التحذير من جماعة التبليغ " فليراجع .
أما شيخنا الإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله تعالى : فقد أثنى عليه بادئ الأمر مع التحذير مما عندهم من أخطاء حتى استقرت فتاوى الشيخ من بعد عام 1407 تقريباً على ذمهم والتحذير منهم ، فقد أجاب - وأنا أسمع بمسجد في الطائف عام 1419هـ - عن سؤال هذا نصّه : ( نسمع يا سماحة الشيخ عن جماعة التبليغ وما تقوم به من دعوة ، فهل تنصحني بالانخراط في هذه الجماعة ، أرجو توجيهي ونصحي ، وأعظم الله مثوبتكم ) .
فقال شيخنا : كل من دعا إلى الله فهو مبلغ : ( بلّغوا عنّي ولو آية ) ، لكن جماعة التبليغ المعروفة الهندية عندهم خرافات ، عندهم بعض البدع و الشركيات ، فلا يجوز الخروج معهم ، إلاّ إنسان عنده علم يخرج لينكر عليهم ويعلمهم ، أمّا إذا خرج يتابعهم ، لا ،، لأن عندهم خرافات وعندهم غلط ، عندهم نقص في العلم ، لكن إذا كان جماعة تبليغ غيرهم أهل بصيرة وأهل علم يخرج معهم للدعوة إلى الله أو إنسان عنده علم وبصيرة يخرج معهم للتبصير والإنكار والتوجيه إلى الخير ، وتعليمهم ، حتى يتركوا المذهب الباطل ، ويعتنقوا مذهب أهل السنة . انتهى .
[ والكلام موثق بالصوت في شريط بعنوان :   القول البليغ في ذم جماعة التبليغ ] .
ونشرت مجلة " الدعوة " في عددها 1437 ، وتاريخ : 3 / 11 / 1414 هـ  : فتوى لشيخنا يقول السائل فيها : ( خرجت مع جماعة التبليغ للهند والباكستان ، وكنّا نجتمع ونصلّي في مساجد يوجد بها قبور ، وسمعت أن الصلاة في المسجد الذي يوجد به قبر باطلة ، فما رأيكم في صلاتي ، وهل أعيدها ؟ ، وما حكم الخروج معهم لهذه الأماكن ؟ ).
فأجاب - رحمه الله - : بسم الله والحمد لله : جماعة التبليغ ليس عندهم بصيرة في مسائل العقيدة ، فلا يجوز الخروج معهم إلاّ لمن لديه علم وبصيرة بالعقيدة الصحيحة التي عليها أهل السنة والجماعة حتى يرشدهم وينصحهم ويتعاون معهم على الخير ، لأنهم نشيطون في عملهم ، لكنهم يحتاجون إلى المزيد من العلم وإلى من يبصرهم من علماء التوحيد والسنة ، رزق الله الجميع الفقه في الدين والثبات عليه ، وأمّا الصلاة في المساجد التي فيها القبور فلا تصح ، والواجب عليك إعادة ما صليت فيها ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لعن الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد ) متفق على صحته ، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ألا وإن من كان قبلكم كانوا يتخذون قبور أنبيائهم وصالحيهم مساجد ، ألا فلا تتخذوا القبور مساجد فإنّي أنهاكم عن ذلك ) أخرجه مسلم في " صحيحه " ، والأحاديث في هذا الباب كثيرة ، انتهى .
وقال الشيخ في بعض مجالسه : إن ما نشر في " مجلة الدعوة " يعتبر ناسخاً لكل ما قلته في جماعة التبليغ .
وسئل شيخنا - رحمه الله - بمجموعة أسئلة موجهة لهيئة كبار العلماء في المملكة العربية السعودية ، برقم (17776) وتاريخ : 18/3/1416هـ ، ومن هذه الأسئلة سؤال هذا نصّه :  ( قرأت لسماحتكم عدّة فتاوى وتحثون عليها طلاّب العلم للخروج مع جماعة التبليغ ، والحمد لله خرجنا معهم واستفدنا الكثير ، ولكن يا شيخي الفاضل رأيت بعض الأعمال لم ترد في كتاب الله ولا سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل : (1) التحلّق في المسجد مل شخصين أو أكثر ، فيتذاكرون العشر السور الأخيرة من القران والمواظبة ، على هذا العمل بهذه الطريقة في كل مرة نخرج فيها ، (2) والاعتكاف يوم الخميس بصفة مستمرة ، (3) تحديد أيام للخروج وهي ثلاثة أيام في الشهر وأربعين يوماً كل سنة وأربعة أشهر في العمر ، (4) والدعاء الجماعي المستمر بعد كل بيان .
فكيف يا شيخي الفاضل إذا خرجت مع هذه الجماعة ، أتعامل مع هذه الأعمال والأفعال التي لم ترد في كتاب الله ولا سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، علماً يا شيخي الفاضل أنه من الصعب تغيير هذا المنهج وهذه هي طريقتهم فنرجوا التوضيح ) .
فأجابوا جزاهم الله خيراً : ما ذكرته من أعمال هذه الجماعة كلّه بدعة فلا تجوز مشاركتهم حتى يلتزموا بمنهج الكتاب والسنة ويتركوا البدع .
 انتهت الفتوى بتوقيع : ( شيخنا ابن باز ، وشيخنا صالح الفوزان ، وشيخنا عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ ، والشيخ بكر أبو زيد ) . 
ولشيخنا فتاوى ومقالات أخر اكتفيت بما تقدم لتأخر التاريخ عن كلّ فتوى أو مقالة فيها الثناء على هذه الفرقة .
وثبت عندي أن الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله أوصى الشيخ القائم على جمع " فتاويه ومقالاته " بأن يخرج أي فتوى فيها الثناء على هذه الفرقة .
فعلى هذا آمل أن تصل هذه الأسطر للشيخ نظام اليعقوبي وأن لا يغتر هو أو كاتب الكتاب بما يتناقله التبليغيون إلى اليوم من هذه الفتاوى القديمة ليغرروا بها الناس ، والله المستعان .
فائدة :  سئل شيخنا العلامة الفقيه عبدالرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله تعالى عن هذه الفرقة فقال : ( الواقع أنهم مبتدعة محرفون وأصحاب طريق قادرية وغيرها ، وخروجهم ليس في سبيل الله ، ولكنه في سبيل إلياس ، وهم لا يدعون إلى الكتاب والسنة ، ولكن يدعون إلى إلياس شيخهم في بنجلادش !! ، أمّا الخروج بقصد الدعوة إلى الله ، أو الخروج في سبيل الله وليس هذا هو خروج جماعة التبليغ ، وأنا أعرف التبليغ من زمان قديم وهم المبتدعون في أي مكان كانوا هم ، في مصر وإسرائيل وأمريكا والسعودية وكلهم مرتبطون بشيخهم إلياس ) .
[ فتاوى ورسائل سماحة الشيخ عبدالرزاق عفيفي ( 1/174) ] .

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

وللمزيد ادخل هذا الرابط

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=20721

----------


## أبو الحسن الأزهري

جزاك الله خيرا .

قال شيخنا العلامة الوالد صالح بن فوزان الفوزان  في كتابه ( إتحاف القاري بالتعليقات على شرح السنة للإمام البربهاري ) 2/ 231-232:-
" جماعة التبليغ الذين اغتر بهم كثير من الناس اليوم نظرا لما يظهر منهم من التعبد وتتويب العصاة كما يقولون ، وشدة تأثريهم على من يصحبهم ، ولكن هم يخرجون العصاة من المعصية إلى البدعة والبدعة شر من المعصية والعاصي من أهل السنة خير من العابد من أهل البدع ، فلينتبه لذلك ...... وما قلت هذا كراهية للخير الذي معهم إن كان فيهم خير ، وإنما قلته كراهية للبدعة ، فإن البدعة تذهب بالخير .
والبدع التي عند جماعة التبليغ قد ذكرها من صحبهم ثم تاب من مصاحبتهم , وألفت كتب كثيرة في التحذير منهم وبيان بدعهم "

----------


## صالح عبدربه

الا ترون للجماعة من خير ...
لله درهم فكم من ضال اهتدي على ايديهم...
وان كان الجهل قد اوصلهم الى البدع فان العدل ان لاينسى فضلهم....
اليس كذلك؟

----------


## أبو الحسن الأزهري

> الا ترون للجماعة من خير ...
> لله درهم فكم من ضال اهتدي على ايديهم...
> وان كان الجهل قد اوصلهم الى البدع فان العدل ان لاينسى فضلهم....
> اليس كذلك؟


أخي الفاضل ............... بارك الله فيك ونفع بك المسلمين والعاطفة وحدها لا تكفي فالعبرة بموافقة الكتاب والسنة وهذا كلام الفوزان جبل السنة في عصرنا 

ويمكن أن نرد عليك بأن الكثير من الناس اهتدى على يدي الحبيب علي الجفري الصوفي فهل معنى ذلك أننا لا نحذر منه وعنده الخير .
والكثير في أوربا أسلم على يدي الرافضة  فهل معنى ذلك لا نحذر منهم ؟

فعلى قاعدتك يلزم منها أن تسكت عن بقية الفرق المنحرفة كالرافضة والصوفية .............. لأن الله هدى على أيديهم بعض الناس من الضلال _ على حد زعمهم - فإما أن تسكت عن الكل وإما يلزمك الرد على جميع المخالفين وإلا كنت متناقضا .

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

قال سماحة الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - عن جماعة التبليغ - وفقهم الله - ( لهم أثر في إصلاح من يكون معهم؛ لأنهم عندهم تحمس للإسلام، ونشاط في الدعوة للإسلام والالتزام به، فلهذا نجد كثيراً ممن يصحبهم يتأثر بذلك، ويلتزم بالصلاة وغيرها، وصحبة الأخيار، لكن مثل ما تقدم عندهم نقص فيما يتعلق بالعقيدة، وبيان التوحيد وبيان الشرك وبيان البدع، فإذا تيسر من يصحبهم من أهل العلم ويكمل النقص فيأخذ ما عندهم من النشاط ويضم إلى ذلك ما يتعلق ببيان العقيدة، أو يرشدهم إلى ذلك ويشجعهم حتى يكون دعاة للعقيدة مع الأخلاق وحتى يكونوا منكرين للبدع بصيرين بها، فيجتمع الخير كله، هذا وهذا. 

المقدم: إذن تنصحون طلبة العلم بمرافقتهم؟ 

الشيخ: أهل العلم الذين عندهم البصيرة، حتى يستفيد هؤلاء وهؤلاء، يستفيد أهل البصيرة من نشاطهم وصبرهم ويستفيد إخواننا أهل جماعة التبليغ فيما يتعلق بالعقيدة الصحيحة وما يضادها. 

المقدم: أطمع من سماحة الشيخ أن يتفضل بنصيحة لهذه الجماعة التي تفضلتم وقلتم إن لها تأثيراً كبيراً في عالمنا الإسلامي؟ 

الشيخ: نعم، أنا أنصحهم وهم جماعة التبليغ أنصحهم كثيراً بأن يعنوا بالعقيدة، ببيان العقيدة الصحيحة، توحيد الله الذي هو إخلاص العبادة لله -جل وعلا-، وترك عبادة ما سواه من التعلق على الأنبياء أو الأولياء والصالحين أو غيرهم؛ لأن هذا هو الشرك الأكبر، فينبغي بل الواجب عليهم وعلى غيرهم أن يهتموا بهذا، فإن العقيدة هي الأساس وهي الأصل والباقي تبع، فالواجب عليهم أن يهتموا بالعقيدة وأن يجتهدوا في بيانها وبيان ما يضادها من الشرك الأكبر، من دعوة الأموات والاستغاثة بالأموات والنذر لهم والذبح لهم ونحو ذلك، وقد وقع الناس في شرك كبير، هذا يتعلق بالحسين، وهذا يتعلق بفاطمة وهذا يتعلق بعلي -رضي الله عنه-، وهذا يتعلق بالبدوي، هذا يتعلق بفلان، وفلان، لا، هذا منكر عظيم وشرك أكبر، فدعاء الأموات سواء من الأنبياء أو غيرهم هذا شرك أكبر، كونه يدعو الحسين أو النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أو فاطمة أو علي-رضي الله عنه- أو الصديق أو عمر أو البدوي أو ابن عربي أو الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني أو .. كونه يدعونه من دون الله ينذرون له، يستغيثون به، هذا من الشرك الأكبر. فالواجب الحذر من ذلك، يجب على الدعاة أن يحذروا من الشرك؛ لأنه هو أساس البلاء، الشرك هو أساس البلاء، هو أعظم الذنوب، كما أن التوحيد هو أساس الخير، وهو أعظم واجب، فهذا يفوت جماعة التبليغ العناية به، فالواجب عليهم أن يعتنوا به وعلى من شاركهم أن ينبههم، وأن يساعدهم على هذا الأمر حتى تكون الدعوة كاملة ومستوفية لما يجب من الدعوة إلى توحيد الله، والتحذير من الشرك بالله مع الدعوة إلى الصلاة والصيام والزكاة والأخلاق الفاضلة، والتحذير من المعاصي، هذا مع هذا. 

عن موقع الشيخ :http://www.ibnbaz.org.sa/mat/18267

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

ما هكذا تورد الابل يا شيخ سليمان!؟

من فتاوى العلماء التي نقلتها آنفا:
وسئل شيخنا - رحمه الله - بمجموعة أسئلة موجهة لهيئة كبار العلماء في المملكة العربية السعودية ، برقم (17776) وتاريخ : 18/3/1416هـ ، ومن هذه الأسئلة سؤال هذا نصّه : ( قرأت لسماحتكم عدّة فتاوى وتحثون عليها طلاّب العلم للخروج مع جماعة التبليغ ، والحمد لله خرجنا معهم واستفدنا الكثير ، ولكن يا شيخي الفاضل رأيت بعض الأعمال لم ترد في كتاب الله ولا سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل : (1) التحلّق في المسجد مل شخصين أو أكثر ، فيتذاكرون العشر السور الأخيرة من القران والمواظبة ، على هذا العمل بهذه الطريقة في كل مرة نخرج فيها ، (2) والاعتكاف يوم الخميس بصفة مستمرة ، (3) تحديد أيام للخروج وهي ثلاثة أيام في الشهر وأربعين يوماً كل سنة وأربعة أشهر في العمر ، (4) والدعاء الجماعي المستمر بعد كل بيان .
فكيف يا شيخي الفاضل إذا خرجت مع هذه الجماعة ، أتعامل مع هذه الأعمال والأفعال التي لم ترد في كتاب الله ولا سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، علماً يا شيخي الفاضل أنه من الصعب تغيير هذا المنهج وهذه هي طريقتهم فنرجوا التوضيح ) .
فأجابوا جزاهم الله خيراً : ما ذكرته من أعمال هذه الجماعة كلّه بدعة فلا تجوز مشاركتهم حتى يلتزموا بمنهج الكتاب والسنة ويتركوا البدع .
انتهت الفتوى بتوقيع : ( شيخنا ابن باز ، وشيخنا صالح الفوزان ، وشيخنا عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ ، والشيخ بكر أبو زيد ) . 


«الأحباب »ودورهم في صناعة« الإرهاب » 





سعادة رئيس تحرير جريدة الجزيرة الأستاذ خالد المالك - سلمه الله - 

لقد قرأت ما نشر في جريدتكم يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 12 رجب 1429هـ حول ما بثته وسائل الإعلام منذ أيام حول إلقاء القبض على خلية من أسوأ خلايا التكفير والإرهاب في هذه البلاد، إذ يصل عددها إلى أكثر من 500 شخص خططوا لهدم ونسف وتفجير منشآت البلاد، ثم تبع ذلك ما عرضه التلفاز السعودي من اعترافات بعض الذين ألقي القبض عليهم في برنامج (همومنا)، فتحدثوا عن أدوارهم في هذه الخلايا الضالة وما قاموا به من أعمال في استقطاب شبابنا إلى فكرهم الخارجي البغيض، ولقد كتبت منذ فترة مقالة عنوانها: (جماعة التبليغ ودورها في صناعة الإرهاب) بيَّنت فيها خطر هذه الجماعة على بلاد الحرمين ودورها الرئيسي في زعزعة أمنها، وما تقوم به من مخططات سياسية تنظيمية تسعى لنزع يد الطاعة من حكامنا وولاة أمورنا وإعطائها أمراء هذه الجماعة؛ لأنها تعتبر اللبنة الأولى لتفخيخ عقول شبابنا وبث المنهج التكفيري إلى مجتمعنا السلفي الأصيل، فاستنكر البعض معللين أن هذه الجماعة تختلف عن التي في الخارج وأنها تسعى للدعوة وحب الزهد في الدنيا والبعد عن الأموال والممتلكات!! فتركت الحال على ما هو عليه حتى جاء اليوم الذي يثبت ما ذكرته وحذرت منه بعد ما ذكر الشيخ ابن شري مأساته ومعاناته ممن سماهم (الأحباب) وقصده بذلك جماعة التبليغ، وما قاموا به من إغواء أحد أبنائه ووقوعه في التكفير وأخذ أمواله والذهاب به إلى أفغانستان!! 

فالحمد لله الذي أظهر الحق وكشفه على أعين الملأ مع أنني على يقين مما ذكرته ولست في شك من ذلك؛ لأنني لم أتحدث إلا عن بيِّنة وأدلة ثابتة وأخبار ثقات شهادة الواحد منهم إذا شهد فكت القتيل من حد القتل، أولهم صاحب الفضيلة والدنا الشيخ ربيع بن هادي المدخلي - حفظه ربي وشفاه - عندما قال: يظن البعض أن التبليغيين ليس لهم توجه سياسي ولا معرفة بالسياسة وهذا من الخطأ؛ لأنهم من أسوأ الناس في ذلك وشرهم سيئ على الأمة، وكان ذلك قبل حوالي 7 سنوات في أحد دروس الشيخ في منزله بمكة. 

وثانيهم: صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير نايف بن عبد العزيز وزير الداخلية - حفظه الله وبارك فيه - عندما صرح بذلك في جريدة السياسة الكويتية منذ فترة فقال: من أسوأ ما حصل لي أثناء تحملي لمسؤولياتي الاعتداء على الحرم، منهم من تأثروا بجماعة التبليغ ومنهم من تأثروا بجماعة الإخوان، والكل يعرف ما حصل للحرم في سنة 1400هـ. 

وثالثهم: الشيخ حمود التويجري - رحمه الله - في كتاب (القول البليغ في التحذير من جماعة التبليغ) ص20 عندما قال: وليعرف عن هؤلاء أي - التبليغيون - انهم يتربصون بالحكومة السعودية والجامعة الإسلامية. 

فكان من المناسب اليوم بعدما شاهدنا ما تقوم به هذه الجماعة النارية من مكائد سيئة لهذه البلاد وما تسعى إليه من إفساد ودمار وتقتيل وتفجير وتجنيد لشبابنا من تسميتها بجماعة (التوليع) بدلاً من التبليغ، لذلك دعونا نذكر بعضا من حقائق وأسرار هذه الجماعة التي طالما خفيت على الناس. 

نشأت هذه الجماعة في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري ولم يكن لها اثر في القرون المفضلة ولا في زمن التابعين، فهي حادثة المنشأ والولادة فكانت فكرة نشأتها في تركيا ثم نمت وترعرت في الهند، فحالها كحال بقية الأحزاب والجماعات التي أنشئت في هذه الأزمنة حتى أصبح لها انتشار واسع في جميع البلدان العربية والأجنبية، فكانت الحكومة البريطانية تقدم لها معونة مالية!! ولهم اجتماعات وجلسات يومية وأسبوعية وشهرية في المساجد والاستراحات والمخيمات وغالبا ما تسمى مساجدهم التي يجتمعون فيها وينطلقون منها بعد إلقاء البيانات الدعوية (مساجد النور)، ومن ثم يتم الذهاب للجولات الدعوية بين أفراد الجماعة، أما اليوم فهم ينطلقون من الاستراحات المعدة لذلك والتابعة لهم في يومي الأحد والثلاثاء من كل أسبوع حيث يشكلون الجولة على مجموعات من الأفراد قاعدتهم فيها: (لاتحرك ساكناً ولا تسكن متحركاً)، ومعناها أنك لا تتكلم ولا تنكر على المدعو فتجعله على ما هو عليه، فلو مثلاً وجدته على معصية أو بدعة فإنك لا تنكر عليه فدعه وحاله، وتقوم هذه الجولة على ثلاثة عناصر رئيسة مهمة في أثناء قيامهم بها: 

1 - الدليل: وهو الذي يدلهم على مكان المدعو الذي يريدون دعوته للانضمام لجماعتهم ويكون هذا في مقدمة الأفراد. 

2 - المتحدث: وهو الذي يقوم بإلقاء الموعظة للمدعوين ويكون في الوسط. 

3 - المثبت: وهو الشخص الذي يقوم بالدعاء لهم بالثبات منذ بداية خروجهم وأثناء إلقاء الموعظة وهذا يكون في المؤخرة. 

وحقيقة انك لا تكاد تجد للتوحيد مكاناً في دعوتهم بل إنهم ينفرون ويخرجون ولا يحضرون المحاضرات والدروس في التوحيد، ولما ألقى الشيخ صالح الفوزان محاضرة عن التوحيد في أحد مساجد الرياض خرجوا من المسجد وكانوا يسكنونه!! بل إن أحد كبار هذه الجماعة في حفر الباطن يقول ليس في القرآن توحيد!! فيا سبحان الله كيف لا يكون فيه توحيد وهو يقرأ في صلاته قوله تعالى في سورة الفاتحة: {إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ}، بل وحدثني أحد الأخوة في الرياض فقال: جاءني مجموعة منهم عدة مرات إلى منزلي يريدون مني الخروج معهم فجلسوا عندي ثم ذهبت وأحضرت لهم كتاب التوحيد للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب - رحمه الله - وقلت لهم دعونا نقرأ فيه فقاموا علي وغضبوا وقالوا لي: هل نحن نعبد القبور حتى تأتي لنا به، وخرجوا من عندي وأصبحوا لا يسلمون علي ويحذرون مني!! 

والمتأمل في طريقة هذه الجماعة يجد أنها تتغير بين الحين والآخر فكانوا في السابق جل مواعظهم عن الموت والقبور وأهوالها، أما اليوم فتغيرت وجهتهم فتجدهم اتجهوا إلى الضحك والتهريج في لقاءاتهم، وإن مما يؤسف له مع ما يقومون به من أعمال مخالفة لما عليه أهل السنة أننا ما زلنا نسمع بعض الأقوال التي تؤيد الخروج معهم ومناصرتهم بدعوى أن الذين عندنا أحسن حالاً من الذين في الخارج!! ولذا كانت سبباً رئيسياً في الزج بشبابنا في براثن وأوحال التفكير والتفجير. 

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه إذا كانت هذه الجماعة ليست كالتي في الخارج فلماذا يسمون أنفسهم جماعة التبليغ (الأحباب)؟ ولماذا يذهبون إلى مراكز جماعة التبليغ في الخارج؟ ولماذا يغضبون عند ذكر أخطاء الجماعة؟ ولماذا يستقبلون أفراد هذه الجماعة الذين يأتون من الخارج؟؟ 

ولماذا لا نرى في دعوتهم نشاطاً للعناية بالتوحيد والدعوة إليه ونشره في أوساط التبليغيين؟ أترك الإجابة لكم وأنتم تعرفون الحال!! والحقيقة ان العبرة بطريقة الدعوة والمنهج الذي يسلكونه وليس بالأمكنة والبلدان والأشخاص. 

واذكر أنه حدثني أحد العقلاء من كبار السن ومحبي الخير في الرياض فقال: جاءوني مرارا يريدونني أن أخرج معهم فقلت لهم: أنا لا أستطيع لكثرة مشاغلي ولو كنت أريد الخروج والسفر لذهبت إلى مكة للعمرة والصلاة في المسجد الحرام التي يعدل فيها الفرض مائة ألف صلاة، فقال لي مع الأسف أحدهم بكل استهتار وما كنت أظن من مسلم أن يقول هذه المقولة: اترك مكة للعجائز!! فزدت ثقة في بُعْدي عنهم وأنصح الناس بالبعد عنهم. 

انظروا إلى آثار تلك الجماعة على هذه البلاد!! ولذا قال أحد السلف: ما ابتدع قوم بدعة إلا واستحل السيف أي بالخروج على ولاة أمور المسلمين وشق عصا الطاعة. 

وختاماً: قال الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي - رحمه الله -: أنا أعرف التبليغ منذ زمن قديم، هم المبتدعة في أي مكان كانوا، هم في مصر وإسرائيل وأمريكا والسعودية وكلهم مرتبطون بشيخهم إلياس، فتاوى الشيخ (1-174). 



عبد المحسن بن سالم باقيس 




bagis222@hotmail.com 

منقول من موقع

http://www.al-jazirah.com/90037/rv4d.htm

هذه شهادة العلامة الفوزان عالى عدم قبولهم النصح ودعوة التوحيد!؟

العلامة الفوزان يذكر قصتاً حصلت له مع جماعة التبليغ في السعودية تبين منهجهم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله ولي الصالحين وظاهر الحق إلى يوم الدين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين : أما بعد:
هذا موضوع جديد عن جماعة التبليغ على ما سبق ذكره من المواضيع عن جماعة التبيلغ مدعومة بكلام العلماء الربانيين وتحذيرهم منها وهذا موضوع جديد عباره عن قصة حصلت للشيخ صالح الفوازن مع جماعة التبيلغ في السعودية تبين ما هم عليه من منهج وقد ذكرها في أثناء جوابه على السؤال التالي : سؤال : 
ما حكم وجود مثل هذه الفرق كاالتبليغ ، والإخوان المسلمين وغيرها في بلادنا خاصه وبلاد المسلمين عامة ؟ ((جواب :
بلادنا - ولله الحمد - جماعة واحدة ، كل أفرادها وكل حاضرتها وباديتها تسير على منهج الكتاب والسنة يوالي
بعضهم بعضاَ ، ويحب بعضهم بعضاً .

أما هذه الجماعات الوافدة فيجب أن لا نتقبلها ؛ لأنها تريد أن تنحرف بنا أو تفرقنا، وتجعل هذا تبليغي وهذا إخواني وهذا..... وهذا..، لم هذا التفرق ؟! هذا كفر بنعمة الله تعالى .

نحن على جماعة واحدة ، وعلى وحدة ، وعلى بينة من أمرنا ، فلم نستبدل الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير ؟! لماذا نتنازل عما أكرمنا الله عز وجل به من الاجتماع والألفة والطريق الصحيح ، وننتمي إلى أحزاب تفرقنا وتشتت شملنا وتزرع العداوة بيننا ، هذا لا يجوز أبداً وجماعة التبليغ لاتهتم بالتوحيد ، بل تنفر عنه . 
وأنا شاهدت بنفسي وذلك أن ألقيت محاضرة في التوحيد في بعض مساجد الرياض وكانوا ــــ أي: جماعة التبليغ ــــ
مجتمعين فخرجوا من المسجد ، ومثلي بعض المشايخ ألقى في المسجد نفسه محاضرة عن التوحيد فخرجوا منه ؛لأنهم كانوا نازلين فيه فإذا سمعوا الدعوة إلى التوحيد خرجوا من المسجد مع أنهم يدعون إلى الاجتماع في المسجد.

لكن لما سمعوا الدعوة إلى التوحيد خرجوا من المسجد ، وأما أنهم لا يقبلون ممن دعاهم إلى التوحيد ، فنعم .

وهذا ليس خاصاً بهم ، بل كل من يسير على منهج مخطط لا يقبل التنازل عنه ، لو كانوا وقعوا في هذا الأمر عن جهل ، 
فهم يمكن أن يرجعوا إلى الصواب ، لكن وقعوا في هذا الأمر عن تخطيط ، وعن منهج يسيرون عليه من قديم ، فلا يمكن أن يرجعوا عن منهجهم ؛ لأنهم لو رجعوا عن منهجهم انحلت جماعتهم وهم لا يريدون هذا. آخر كتاب صدر جمع فيه مقالات عنهم وانتقادات عليهم ممن صحبوهم ثم خرجوا عنهم وتركوهم ، هو كتاب حافل جامع للشيخ / حمود بن عبد الله التويجري - رحمه الله - ، فإنه كتاب ماترك شيء حول هذا الموضوع ؛ لأنه كتاب متأخر جداً جمع كل ماقيل من قبل ، فلم يبق فيهم إشكال أبداً ، لكن الفتنة - والعياذ بالله -إذا جاءت تعمي الأبصار .

وإلا كيف إنسان عاش على التوحيد ، ودرس التوحيد ، وعرف عقيدة التوحيد ، ويغتر بهؤلاء ؟؟؟؟

كيف يخرج معهم ؟

كيف يدعو إليهم ؟

كيف يدافع عنهم ؟؟؟؟
هل هذا إلا الضلال بعد الهدى، واستبدال الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير؟!

نسأل الله العافية والسلامة .


ونصيحتي للعوام وغير العوام أن لا يصحبوهم . )) المرجع : ( الفتاوى المهمة في تبصير الأمة) ص 153 - 154 - 155 واسم كتاب الشيخ حمود الذي أشار إليه الشيخ (( القول البليغ في التحذير من جماعة التبليغ)) وأقول هذا الدليل يا من يريد الدليل و الحق.

منقول من موقع:

http://moltqa.is-un.com/showthread.php?t=519

يا شيخ سليمان , المقال الذي وضعته سيفتح باب شر مالله به عليم! وسيفرح به اعداء الدين! 
ارجو ان تعمل بالناسخ والمنسوخ في كلام الشيخ ابن باز-رحمه الله-والا تكون قد دلست على الشيخ!

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

الأخ الكريم : عبدالرزاق :
قلتم : ( المقال الذي وضعته سيفتح باب شر مالله به عليم! وسيفرح به اعداء الدين! ) .. !
1- المقال - رعاك الله - منقول - حاليًا - من موقع الشيخ الرسمي ، وليس مني .
2- أي فتح باب شر - هداك الله - ؟! وهو يوصيهم بالاهتمام بالعقيدة والتوحيد والعلم .. 
- وفقني الله وإياك والأحباب لما يُحب ويرضى ..

*
# تعقيب الإشراف: تمَّ إغلاق الموضوع لأنَّ المواضيع في التَّحذير من أخطاء جماعة التَّبليغ في هذا المنتدى كثيرة ولا داعي لتكرار فتح المواضيع تلو المواضيع فيها #*

----------

